# June Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics to choose from! Good luck to all.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Wonderful photos this month! Thank you everyone


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow... what beautiful pictures! Agnes


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great entries everyone! Thanks for all!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have *20 votes* so far.


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Such wonderful pics !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL fantastic pictures!

This month's entries have been the best so far IMO, maybe because Summer is my favorite time of the year.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

They're all awesome.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

All of them awesome! I think this is the most I've voted for in one round!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

28 votes so far.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 30 Votes in so far, if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Pick all your favs and cast your vote!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Still only 30 votes in-

Look through all the great entries and make your selections. It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many photos as you want. 

*Voting ends Wednesday, 06-28-2017 at 07:36 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 32 Votes in so far, if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 

*Voting ends Wednesday June 28th @ 7: 36 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes in the June Photo Contest, only 33 votes in so far. 

Look through the entries and make your selections, you can vote for as many as you want. 


*Voting ends Wednesday June 28th @ 7: 36 PM EST.*


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure to vote for your favourite!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's Sunday, there's still time to vote before the poll closes on Wednesday the 28th at 7:36pm. There's so many photo to choose from!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Don't forget to vote, only 38 votes in so far. 

Last day to Vote is Wednesday, June 28th. 

Look through all the great entries and make your selections.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*40* Votes in...........

If you haven't voted, look through all the entries and make your selections. 

*Voting ends Wednesday-June 28th @ 7:36 PM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I picked all my favorites, did you? Voting ends Wednesday-June 28th @ 7:36 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

44 members have voted, there's still time, voting ends today @ 7:36 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to ceegee, this months winner!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Ceegee, your photo is wonderful!.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone - much appreciated!


----------

